# Double Ended Turning Tool



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 10, 2017)

If you are fan of YouTube machining videos MrPete222 (tubalcain) you may 
have seen an insert tool he seems to like a lot for basic grunt turning.  It’s 
a doubled ended tool with a triangular insert on each end.

I've looked for one, but haven't found one.  I considered getting a pair of 
MTENN insert tools, and cutting them to fit in one of my tool holders back 
to back, but they hold the insert at an angle.  That's fine except for 
threading.  I don't know if the ten degree added angle throws off the 60 
degree angle enough to matter, but it throws it off enough that I'd still 
feel more comfortable swapping to a threading tool or a threading insert.

Anyway, I'd really like to find a tool similar to the one he is using.


----------



## mikey (Nov 10, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, he uses an Aloris #16 but it might also be a #23 - not sure. They are sometimes turn up on ebay. The #16 and 23 use positive rake inserts; the #16 has no offset, while the #23 has one end with a 5 degree offset. These tools can do left and right hand turning and facing. The inserts are cheap flat topped inserts. There is a carbide chip breaker that sits on top of the insert that allows you to dial in the distance from the edge to the chip breaker. Overall, a useful tool but not nearly as commonly used as your standard inserted tools. I own one and like it but I don't use carbide tooling often so it mostly sits.

Edit: I should add that Aloris also makes a #16N - negative rake.


----------



## clif (Nov 10, 2017)

Both Aloris and Shars has them;

#16 in either line by the size of the tool post you have

Shars sells axa bxa cxa and ca

Aloris sells axa bxa cxa ca da and ea  

As expected the aloris is 3-4 times the cost of the shars.

The axa and bxa sizes from shars are on ebay;

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...Turning+and+Facing+Holder+#16+++TNMG&_sacat=0

Not exactly cheap until you see the prices for the aloris ....ebay has many people selling them also. 

 MSC carries them, probasbly other industrial suppliers who sell Aloris would have them


----------

